# Smallville ep 12 reckoning



## starsun (Jan 27, 2006)

*Smallville*

Anybody saw this episode yesterday(out today over the world)?
I just saw it, really good episode but feel sorry for the loss of good character in the show.

The one who died was(only press if your 100% sure you want to know, otherwise I *strongly* advice you see the episode, Season 5 episode 12) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Jonathan Kent




+EDIT: changed the title because this thread is more like a discussion of the series than episode 12


----------



## JusDaMan (Jan 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was just set already though... smallville is suppositly based on superman's young years. and in 1 of the era's of superman he dies at around this age.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 27, 2006)

Saw it yesterday. Man that was a good episode, but at the same time, very sad. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



That thing with Lana crashing was already messy enough, but Jonathan? Man, I did not see that coming. Clark going back to the past changed everything for him. Lana gone, Jonathan dead. Man... And next episode looks interesting. Clark has lost it. O_o


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jan 27, 2006)

This episode will go down as one of the best in the show.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It sucks ass that Pa Kent bit it; he was a great character. The first half of the episode was great, and it built up to Lana's death scene really well. The climax was pretty damn emotional, especially when Clark held Lana's dead body and Jonathon had to hold him back.

The second half wasn't as great, but still classic. It's sad to see the price Clark paid to save the girl he loves -- and the tragic thing is that Lana will probably never realize it. What's even worse is that not only did Clark lose his dad, but he also lost the relationship with Lana. That's just fucked up, yo.

Oh well, at least Chloe's still safe and sound.


----------



## Gene (Jan 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought it was a pretty good episode overall. I wasn't expecting J. Kent to die. The scene where Lana dies was pretty well done.

While we're on the subject of Superman, does he have ice breath? I'm not really sure if it's one of his powers or not.


----------



## ~Uchiha Itachi~ (Jan 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why didn't Clark just go back in time and tell Lana again. but just be on Route 40 when it happend and Lana would understand why Clark saved her and mainly how since she knew the secret. Btw, what did J. Kent die from? Oh and by the way, I epected Lana or J.Kent to die because Lana was the most obvious from her relationship with Clark, and once Clark said " I'll always need you dad" I knew it was sealed for J.Kent...


----------



## Gene (Jan 27, 2006)

~Uchiha Itachi~ said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't Clark just go back in time and tell Lana again. but just be on Route 40 when it happend and Lana would understand why Clark saved her and mainly how since she knew the secret. Btw, what did J. Kent die from? Oh and by the way, I epected Lana or J.Kent to die because Lana was the most obvious from her relationship with Clark, and once Clark said " I'll always need you dad" I knew it was sealed for J.Kent...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Lex found out that Lana knew Clark's secret by just casually talking to her. Clark knew that once he told her his secret again he would be putting her at risk. People like Lex who are suspicious about Clark will be going after Lana if they found out she knows Clark's secret.

I think J. Kent died from a heart attack.


----------



## Hibino (Jan 27, 2006)

I just love that show


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2006)

TOO MANY DAMN SPOILER TAGS IN THIS THREAD! 

Anyway, besides that, I watched it, I knew who it was that was going to die, my dad did too, apparently he read Superman/Superboy a lot when he was younger.

Anyway, one of the best episodes, I guess on an emotional level. Not the best overall, I don't think. Then again, I'm addicted to mindless violence.


----------



## Kabuto_o (Jan 27, 2006)

I think it was fairly obvious that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Jonathan was the one who was going to die, because he died in the movie. I got surprised when Lana died all of sudden.




But now when everything is in order (the fate where someone close him will die) he can just tell Lana his secret again.


----------



## Freija (Feb 2, 2006)

btw, i've seen most eps of the show, but what episode is the first time he controls his flying ability ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> btw, i've seen most eps of the show, but what episode is the first time he controls his flying ability ?



He hasn't gotten the control of it yet, but the first episode he flew was when he turned evil, and flew to Lex's jet. Of course he had no memory of it, and still doesn't know he can fly.

Another time in a flashback his father was flying... but of course it looked just like Clark. I think he remembers that, and might soon learn to fly.


----------



## Brandt (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



As much as I wanted Lana to die, it made more sense for Papa Kent to bite the bullet. I don't know, but the death of John Kent brought more of reaction from me than the death of Lana. Damn it, I still can't believe he's dead.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 3, 2006)

This episode was so sad.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Johnathan was the only non-Luthor character that I really, really liked. I wish that they could have just killed off Lana, but the story wouldn't permit it. 

At least he got to die well--he won the election and he got to knock the hell out of Lionel.

R.I.P. Papa Kent.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 4, 2006)

this was really sad...i will miss thee pa...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2006)

Can somone give me a bittorrent of this ep or somthing? I don't really watch smallville but i wouldn't mind checking out a good ep.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks man i owe you!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 4, 2006)

Sad


*Spoiler*: __ 



hate the fact that lana doesn't know what clark did for her. But I think he's going to tell her later on anyways, cause in the lois and clark series, clark had a childhood gf called lana, and she knew of his powers. On the other hand, smallville is an independent show, so anything can happen =D.


----------



## Viciousness (Feb 4, 2006)

Anyone see ep 13 vengeance.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 It left a nice rememberance for pa kent at the end, I really liked the whole thing with him and clark as a kid. And it sets up for more Clark superhero antics. Still Lionel calling Clark son and the whole image was very weird. Then Lionel's making advances on Martha while Lex is doing the same to Lana. Anyone else think this is going to be the last season? They said it will end either season 5,6, or 7 depending on ratings. I wonder if Batman and GL will ever cameo? Also I heard Dean Cain from Lois and Clark may show up this season as a prince to woo Lois. and I hope Lana finds out what Clark did for her. I think she may find out about his powers on her own this time and hate him for hiding it and not opening up, then at the end of the season Chloe will tell her everything he did for her and why he couldnt tell her because of what happened in ep 100. Thats just what I hope happens/


----------



## Personal Jesus (Feb 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _episode 12_ 



Well, Lana Lang knows of Clark's powers in every incarnation of the Superman mytho, so I doubt Smallville will stray from it. But yah, I also dislike how Lana currently knows nothing of Clark's true sacrifice. That's real tragic.




*Spoiler*: _episode 13_ 



Saw it last night; while not as powerful as episode 12 (not that I expect it to be, as it was a breather from it), it was still good. Clark was obviously pissed the hell off and affected by Pa's death. That superhero chick was extremely hot, too, but.. who was she supposed to be again?


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I still get over the fact that Johnathan is dead. ;_;


----------



## Emery (Feb 7, 2006)

This episode was the biggest flop ever.  Again, they leave us with Lana not knowing Clark's secret.  That made me so mad.  Lana knows in every other medium of Superman, she needs to know in Smallville already.  And Pa Kent biting the dust was okay, it happened in most other Superman mythos anyways.


----------



## nigggs (Feb 8, 2006)

Pretty good ep, however i found the early part of it to rushed, espically for us fans thats been following the series for 5 seasons. 

Clark: "Hey Lana, im an alien, and have special powers, will you marry me?"
Lana: "ummmm, sure, why not!"
 

Inspite of the hurried beginning, the funeral scene, imo, was one of the most touching scenes and all of smallville, it was nicely done.

.........i give it a 8.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 9, 2006)

Exactly, they have been in love for 5 years, nothing rushed about it...the only thing that was keeping lana from committing, was b/c he was keeping secrets...


----------



## Gene (Feb 9, 2006)

Didn't know there were so many Smallville fans out here. This show should have it's own thread. Anyways the new episode that will be coming out in a few hours doesn't look too exciting. Still going to watch it, but not expecting much.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 9, 2006)

Hopefully its better than Vengeance, because that one sucked...


----------



## Gene (Feb 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Episode 14_ 



Last week's was better. Wasn't really paying attention towards the end. Why did that guy try to kill Chloe? I didn't see any reason why he targeted her and Lois. And the whole body-switching thing is getting old.


----------



## starsun (Feb 10, 2006)

What is going on, all the episodes of this season have all sucked, I want to see clark fight against other kryptonians or other super natural characters, not solving mysterys... I just hope it gets better soon...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 10, 2006)

Finally got around to seeing episode 12 today. It was a good episode, but the whole Lana thing had me mad. The best part of the episode was at the funeral. Not only was the emotions there, but the camera action, scenery, and edit on the slow motion, really made that scene great! I was almost going to cry.


----------



## Gene (Feb 10, 2006)

starsun said:
			
		

> What is going on, all the episodes of this season have all sucked, I want to see clark fight against other kryptonians or other super natural characters, not solving mysterys... I just hope it gets better soon...


Clark solving mysteries is pretty much all he has done throughout the entire show. We'd be really lucky if we got to saw an actually fight.

*Spoiler*: _Episode 15 Preview_ 



Hopefully we'll get to see a fight between Clark and Cyborg.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 10, 2006)

Techno Goku said:
			
		

> Clark solving mysteries is pretty much all he has done throughout the entire show. We'd be really lucky if we got to saw an actually fight.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Episode 15 Preview_
> 
> ...




Cyborg as in Teen Titan Black Cyborg?


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 11, 2006)

The latest episode was asstastic.

Hopefully, having Cyborg (who's being played by the Famous Jett Jackson!) will get rid of the awful taste of that last one.


----------



## starsun (Feb 11, 2006)

I dont know if im allowed to take pictures from another site but, you can chech out some pics and information about the future episodes at


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 11, 2006)

Laz-E-Boy said:
			
		

> The latest episode was asstastic.
> 
> (who's being played by the Famous Jett Jackson!) will get rid of the awful




Lee Thompson Young. Wow that show was cool though.

He's on that Paradise Beach [I think] wannabe OC show on UPN.


----------



## starsun (Feb 17, 2006)

Just saw the latest episode, Cyborg... by all the episodes out this season, this was my fav. so far... just hope it turns out better


----------



## Gene (Feb 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Episode 15 - Cyborg_ 



This episode was great overall. The only thing I'm disappointed in is that we didn't get to see Cyborg fight much or use any of his high-tech equipment.




Also, no Smallville next Thursday.


----------



## starsun (Feb 17, 2006)

Episode 16 named Hypnotic(where Prof. Fine will come back) will be aired some time in april


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2006)

No Smallville last night... 

Talk about a boring day that was. No NF, no tv shows, no nothing.

Cyborg was alright, I would have liked to see his abilities more as well, kind of disappointing.


----------



## starsun (Feb 24, 2006)

No smallville until 30th march


----------

